# If you could add a new army



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

If the game makers came to you and wanted to to create a new race/army for the game what would it be? include a back story if you want. examples of some of the units. etc


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

A God army.

1 figure who simply zaps everyone in one go and can make what ever rules they want.

A bit like Draigo was meant to be until sooks like Iron Angel got involved 

Or the other one would be a Xeno Morph Army that can be anything from any Codex. So you can have an Ork boy horde for troops and Tau Broadsides for heavy support with BA Assault Marines and Gk Paldins all led by an Eldar Farseer and a Carnifex. 

No Necrons tho' that would be just dumb.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathay and Tilea/Dogs of War.

Cathay would initially be another human race; one with an immense horde capability, reliant on holding the enemy until its elite characters can break the enemy. Although magic is practised, it is far more esoteric rather than flashy battle magic. In this case, it makes use of a reroll heavy lore to represent auspicious occurences for yourself, and inauspicious occasions for the enemy, massed hexes and augments. Meanwhile, you have human characters who are the equal of chaos and vampire lords in close combat; primarily against enemy characters but can dish the enemy units as well. One iconic unit would be Tiefutu; literally "Iron Pagodas" which would work like Chariots; they were historically Cavalry wearing two layers of armour rendering them all but immune to standard ranged firepower, and a length of chain between horses to allow them to clothesline enemies.

Tilea would be heavily based around its city states; ranging from Spaarta to Remas to Miragliano, famous for its Hoplites (durp), Legions (durp) and "Marksmen". In addition would be a load of unique mercenary units, each available once per army, lead by a captain level general. In addition, there would be some typical multi army units; eg Dwarf Slayers, Breton Questing Knights, Empire Flagellants, Elven Waywatchers/Shadow Warriors, Ogre Maneaters, Norse Raiders, Orc Boys, etc.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Apparently you made two. I posted in the other but ill do this one.

*EDIT* i changed this because realized was fantasy.

So... GOLEMS  Like, rock golems. Mountains attack from below, screw stupid woods-crap we will engulf you from below and brain you with massive rocks.
Ill develop fluff later this was off-the-cuff...

*EDIT 2*disclaimer I actually love wood-elves.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Just saw that too, 1 warhammer, 1 40 k OOPS !


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

oh ok... which is which :/
cuz mine would be great for BOTH 

...

except not really

*EDIT* wait nevermind... i guess ill be changing this one :/


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well my Tau Broadsides would sort out most WHFB armies I'd reckon ! LOL


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zombie Pirates with no vampires. Lets admit it...we would all want to play them.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Well my Tau Broadsides would sort out most WHFB armies I'd reckon ! LOL


HA please. They each get like 1 shot a turn, they cant do shit vs hordes.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> HA please. They each get like 1 shot a turn, they cant do shit vs hordes.


Yeh but with the WHFB cannon rules you can take down a rank with each shot!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yeh but with the WHFB cannon rules you can take down a rank with each shot!




I like it...
And it would have armor-piercing right?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I would like to see a Celestial army. I actually made something like it in Fantasy using WoC....

Lords:

Archangel of War -- heavy CC-style character, like a WoC Daemon Prince. An Angelic Bloodthirster

Archangel of Glory -- Similiar character, but a Level 3/4 Wizard. Light, Life, Heaven or Fire available as Lores.

Heroes:

Herald of War/Glory -- lesser versions of the Archangels. Flying characters.

Core:

Crusaders -- Fairly standard foot soldiers. Heavy Armor, shields. High Leadership to represent their faith. 

Zealots -- Cheap throwaway blocks of Angry Moblings.

Special:

Priests -- small blocks of casters. One Archdeacon with a choir that can channel spells. Like a 40k squad of Sanctioned Psykers.

Templars -- Heavy Cavalry version of the Crusaders.

Seraphim -- Large, flying infantry in squads of 3-5. 

Rares:

Gates of Heaven -- Think something like an Altar of Chaos, but offering holy blessings upon units. Something probably less potent but for an entire army. Only one possible. A bit hardier than an Altar, since it's a manifestation of the Light.

Angelic Chariot -- Flying Chariot, pulled by Pegasi and manned by Seraphim.



All angels (Archangels, Heralds and Seraphim) have a ward save and Flaming attacks.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yeh but with the WHFB cannon rules you can take down a rank with each shot!


They are Rail Guns, not Rail Cannons.  Sure, in lore they could go through an entire army if they were all stood in a line, but knowing GW, they wouldn''t get the cannon rule.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> I like it...
> And it would have armor-piercing right?


no it would just ignore armour.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Clearly there needs to be an Araby army. I want Djinns!


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Well my Tau Broadsides would sort out most WHFB armies I'd reckon ! LOL


hmm this being said, Id love to see a 40k army with their rules fighting a WHFB army with their rules

Space Marines and Dwarves
Orks and Orks lol
Tomb Kings and Necrons


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Warlord_Winters said:


> hmm this being said, Id love to see a 40k army with their rules fighting a WHFB army with their rules
> 
> Space Marines and Dwarves
> Orks and Orks lol
> Tomb Kings and Necrons


That would be... absolutely disastrous. Lets do it  Question, how in the hell would magic vs psychic powers work? And which turn-structure would be used? Cuz im actually interested in doing this...


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> That would be... absolutely disastrous. Lets do it  Question, how in the hell would magic vs psychic powers work? And which turn-structure would be used? Cuz im actually interested in doing this...


their also have to be some kind of balance set up because how effective would bows and arrows be against power armor


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't wait to try out my 2+/4++ t5 4 wound Vampire Lord forcing successful wounds to be rerolled with 5 i7 s7 attacks reducing 2+ saves to 6+ and ignoring power armour. Come at me; bro.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Since I saw this, damn cannons basically are like railguns. XD

I would like to some good stuff for Kislev. I saw a good fan army book awhile back with Bear Cavalry. That was quite awesome.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A human pirate faction would be cool.

My ideas would be to have special delpoyment rules with 1/4 of the army showing up from a flank. Weak artillery but make it highly mobile: move & shoot cannon with S5 shot, grape and some sort of chainshot rules (such as firing like a cannon but doing D6 hits with armour saves allowed), true repeater bolt throwers (S4, penetrate ranks and fires D3 shots a turn) and units that come with pistols as standard and cause fear on a successful charge

... good times


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

40k vs fantasy i reckon you would use fantasy magic system and armour reduction system actually i think youde just convert 40k rules to fantasy just use fantasy rules


----------

